# Predators



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

I lost my first hen last night. I made it over a year with no predators but woke up this morning to one lost hen and my other girls look a little ruffed up. I'm very confused how anything big enough to do that even got in the coop. The only opening is a small maybe 2in long 6in wide gap under the coop. I'm also wondering if one of the hens got aggressive but I just can't imagine that happening. Has anyone had one of their own hens attack the other girls? I don't want to believe she did it but I also just don't know how a predator would have even gotten into the coop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Do they forage all day long?? Mine free range all over the yard all day long, however my coop is wide open. I always do a check before closing it just in case, however a possum can get in during the day if it wanted easy access.


----------



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

They free range on the weekend when I'm home to watch but no free ranging yesterday and when I went to bed everyone was in the coop, door closed, and no visitors. The opening is very very small but I think something must have gotten through there. I'm in the city so my other predators are cats and other birds. I just don't know how a cat would have fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

